# Test Tabs stand alone test boosting log.



## workingatit43 (Jul 14, 2009)

Innovative Sports Nutrition Test Tabs 90ct​

*Detailed Description  
Innovative Sports Nutrition Test Tabs Product Information

TEST TABS- Cutting Edge Testosterone Booster

Test Tabs by Innovative Sports Nutrition combines the best and strongest testosterone boosting ingredients available.

Test Tab Highlights:

Accelerate Testosterone Production
Naturally Boost Libido
Suppress Estrogen Production
Increase Blood Flow and Vascularity
Maximize Nutrient Absorption
TEST TABS has a research proven blend of ingredients designed to bring your hormones into balance.  By elevating natural Testosterone levels and regulating Estrogen production, TEST TABS works like an ignition switch for your body!

Even a small increase in Testosterone can make a big difference.  It can ignite your ability to put on lean mass, increase your libido, elevate your sense of well being and improve your overall focus and intensity.  TEST TABS blend of ingredients is designed to get your body running more efficiently, stimulate your Testosterone and most importantly ensure your Free Test levels are off the charts!

Estrogen production is also an important player in how you look and feel.  Fat gain, loss of muscle, low libido and lower sense of well being are just some of the unwanted side effects of too much Estrogen in your body.  TEST TABS formula is designed to tackle this by not only regulating the amount of Estrogen production, but by converting Estrogen into the form your body can best utilize (for joint strength and flexibility among other things).  

WHY TEST TABS?

TEST TABS ingredients are well researched and work together to form an extremely powerful and effective product.  TEST TABS can be used by anyone looking for a Testosterone boost, whether as a stand alone cycle or as a PCT to reset your natural Testosterone production.  Here is a breakdown of each unique TEST TABS blend.

Test Tab Ingredients:

NATURAL TEST COMPLEX



Bulgarian Tribulus

Tribulus is a potent natural testosterone enhancer. It increases Testosterone levels in a different way, however, than either DHEA or andro do. Instead of being a Testosterone precursor, Tribulus leads to the production of the luteinizing hormone (LH). When LH levels are increased, the natural production of Testosterone also increases. Studies show that it works very well for increasing sex drive too!



Testostofen (50% Fenusides)

Products containing 50% Fenusides, a newly identified component of the herb fenugreek, have demonstrated the ability to boost male hormone levels and increase libido.  It raises the level of Testosterone and also acts like Testosterone by binding to test receptor sites and creating Testosterone like activity.  Fenugreek contains more than 100 phytochemical constituents, including furostanol saponins and steroidal saponins.  These components have been shown as to help increase muscle size, strength and power!



Long Jack 100:1

Long jack is an herb that not only stimulates the production of endogenous Testosterone, but also works to ensure that the raised levels of Testosterone are usable. There are two forms of Testosterone in the body - Bound and Free. Bound Testosterone is useless in muscle growth. Free Testosterone drives sexual stimulation as well as muscle building. Athletes taking long jack commonly report increased feelings of well-being, improved mental focus, and improved immune system function. 

ESTROGEN REGULATORS



Trans-Resveratrol

Resveratrol is a polyphenol naturally found in the skin of red grapes, certain berries, and other plants. Scientific studies suggest that Resveratrol supports healthy cardiovascular function through various mechanisms.  Similar to Nolvadex, Trans-Resveratrol works at the receptor level to help aid the estrogen receptors. This means you will be eradicating estrogen while boosting the natural production of Testosterone. The key to Trans-Resveratrol is its capability of modulating estrogenic receptors as well as controlling Aromatase.



6-Bromoandrosenedione (6-Bromo):

An extremely effective AI (Aromatase-inhibitor) for safely controlling the amount of Estrogen your body produces while indirectly increasing Testosterone levels. 6-Bromo works by reducing Estrogen levels, which help to indirectly raise Testosterone levels due to what is called the negative-feedback-loop. 6-Bromo, unlike most AI's has no negative impact on sexual health.



DIM (Diindolylmethane)

DIM is the direct metabolite of I3C (Indole-3-Carbinol) and twice as strong. DIM has been shown in clinical studies to promote healthier estrogen metabolism in both men and women. DIM is a dietary indole found in cruciferous vegetables (cabbage, broccoli, etc). As men age, some actually show higher estradiol and estrone levels than postmenopausal women! This condition causes many unhealthful effects, especially prostate illness and gynocomastia. DIM helps lower these estrogen levels.



PUMP MATRIX



Arginine

It is a building block of protein that performs a myriad of physiological functions. It is an amino acid that the body cannot make naturally so it is often an important supplement. It is necessary for the execution of many physiological processes. These physiological processes include hormone secretion, an increase in growth hormone output, the removal of toxic waste products from the body, and immune system defenses. It is a known precursor of the gas nitric oxide, which in turn is responsible for vasodilatation.  It

is often used for supporting healthy sexual function. Arginine is also believed to be crucial for muscle growth due to these vasodilating abilities, as well as its ability to participate in protein synthesis.



Citrulline

This is a non-essential amino acid that is an important intermediate in the urea cycle, functioning along with Arginine and Ornithine to rid the body of ammonia, a byproduct of protein metabolism. Because Citrulline is a precursor of Arginine, it provides a readily available source material for Arginine production, which in turn, can be used for the production of Nitric Oxide (NO). NO plays a fundamental role in vascular function and blood flow. Citrulline therefore, not only supports detoxification pathways, but also supports NO production and a healthy cardiovascular system.



BIOAVAILABILITY ENHANCERS



Quercetin

A potent and versatile flavonoid and phytonutrient. Flavonoids are "semi-essential" nutrients found in many plants and foods. Quercetin modifies the body's response to antigenic substances, inhibits formation of free radicals and supports circulatory health by promoting integrity of tissues in small blood vessels. 



Piperine

A key ingredient in enhanced nutrient absorption.  In a recent study gastrointestinal absorption of all the studied nutrients, as measured by amounts present in the blood, increased dramatically when administered with a form of piperine as compared to the control group receiving the nutrient alone!





Test Tab Supplement Facts:

Serving Size:  3 Capsules

Servings Per Container:  30




NATURAL TEST COMPLEX

Bulgarian Tribulus Terrestris                                300mg*

(20% Protodioscin, 80% Steroidal Saponins)        

Testostofen (50% Fenusides)                              100mg*

Eurycoma Longfolia Jack 100:1                           100mg*



ESTROGEN REGULATORS

Trans-Resveratrol                                               600mg*

6-Bromoandrostenedione                                    30mg*

DIM (Diindolylmethane)                                       60mg*



PUMP MATRIX

Arginine                                                            500mg*

Citrulline                                                            500mg*



BIOAVAILABILITY ENHANCERS

Quercetin                                                          75mg*

Piperine                                                            21mg*



Other Ingredients:  Magnesium Stearate

*Daily Value not established



Directions For Use:  As a dietary supplement, take 3 capsules in the morning.  For better results take another 3 capsules in the evening.  Do not consume more than 6 capsules in a 24 hour period.  Use for a maximum of 8-12 weeks, then stop for at least 4 weeks before starting again.



These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease. 





*


The people at Sbmuscle were kind enough to send me a bottle of Test Tabs to log. I am not running a cycle so this will be run as a test booster. I will update the log every few day. Feel free to ask any questions you may have.


*Day 1 and 2 7/13/09-7/14/09


Took 3 caps in the A.M. and really did not notice much. I took 3 more last night and without question had a much deeper and refreshing sleep. I took 3 this morning and I am feeling a slight feeling of well-being and can notice a increase in libido. *


----------



## ZECH (Jul 15, 2009)

Just finished a bottle and was very pleased.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 16, 2009)

*DAYS 3-4

There is no question that my sleep has improved it is a deep and very restful sleep. Libido is way up and I slight agression nothing major.*


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 20, 2009)

*DAYS 5-7*

Nice focus at the gym and still some slight agression. Sleep is awesome and libido is way up.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 24, 2009)

*DAYS 8-11*

Feeling very good on test tabs. I really enjoy the focus I get from this and the slight agression in the gym helps. I am still having very good sleep quality and a strong libido.


----------

